# DDR3 1333Mhz (OC)



## DeadAggressor (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm trying to purchase the GA-E350N-USB3 Mobo and it lists that it supports 1333mhz ddr3 (oc). I'm not sure what the means though. Do I have to OC something for it to support the 1333mhz ram or does it OC the 1066mhz ram to 1333mhz?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It'll support 1333 if the bios is set to run at 1333 speeds, 1333 will automatically down clock to run at the motherboard native speed otherwise.


----------

